# best shot



## southgabowhunter (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright fellas, lets see your favorite pictures from the 2013-2014 season! Dead ducks, working ducks, sunrise or sunset, dogs, best hunting buddies, or anything you're proud of!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 17, 2014)

URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/rnelson5/media/20140118_080324.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 17, 2014)

heres my best shot from the 2013 season...I call it my blending in with all the new pro's look!...


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome shots guys. Nelson that first picture is awesome


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pretty cool pic I got after a quick afternoon shoot.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 17, 2014)

One of my favorites from this season.  Was minus 4 that morning.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Feb 17, 2014)

For me was going with my wife she loved it so this would be my favorite shot


----------



## southerngreenscape (Feb 17, 2014)

Are this one


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice!  My wife LOVES to deer hunt, but getting her into duck hunting would be a whole different ball game.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 17, 2014)

Salt Life


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 17, 2014)

More


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 17, 2014)

A few


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 17, 2014)

Just a few.  The one of me snoozing that was a rough morning. Up all night with the boys and duck hunting till after lunch.


----------



## Felton (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## king killer delete (Feb 17, 2014)

Long lines


----------



## jdthayer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Ill play*

A few of some good memories


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 17, 2014)

Felton said:


>



what on earth happened to that mallard?


----------



## jdthayer (Feb 17, 2014)

*More*

More


----------



## jdthayer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Another*

I can't get more than one pic to load from my phone?


----------



## jdthayer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Another*

Favorite hunting buddy


----------



## Felton (Feb 17, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> what on earth happened to that mallard?



He tried to land on the end of the barrel. Hahaha!!!


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 17, 2014)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/01A2825E-3569-4133-849A-1CC125007BD5_zpsumzspvaz.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/35B5E246-0D6D-4122-977A-6B66AC627EBC_zpsn8bpttwa.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/67C62A3D-4670-4F0A-869A-E25D65D02644_zpskubkwlz2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/20426750-98BC-4D75-BB0E-F3D018540511_zpsypstuyqq.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/219EBB3C-9660-4A08-858C-409539AA0759_zpsz53bpqrs.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow guys these are some awesome pictures


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 17, 2014)

A few more!
Some from last season!

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/65918390-5229-4908-BEC0-BDCA7F73AD5D_zpsawqcrznr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/4EE13CC4-9A8C-42C4-B5CD-E61B80B205A1_zpsnvm4hdsk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/2FC6B87B-5AAD-4666-919A-32D15AFECA28_zpsvz2b1krh.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/6D6A34E0-A06B-4932-8960-F908A428885C_zpstarcjb1c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 19, 2014)

*My pics*

Daughters 1st year


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 19, 2014)

*A couple from the 2013-2014 season*

Angelo AKA: 3 shot with his first ever duck and Oolie with her first ever duck retrieved.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 19, 2014)

*MLK weekend*

More Ark


----------



## DEE--Bo (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## HuntFishLive (Feb 19, 2014)

Not a bad season


----------



## HuntFishLive (Feb 19, 2014)

Few more


----------



## HuntFishLive (Feb 19, 2014)

few more


----------



## Sterling (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 20, 2014)

Great pictures guys!


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures corelokt!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Buddy on the Potomac


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow. Amazing picture


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 20, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> Buddy on the Potomac


 
Craig Boke gets the credit for this one


----------



## SouthrnPride (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2014)

Monroe.... Opening day


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2014)

First reds


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha this was fun


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2014)

Where is this killer?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2014)

...


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Where is this killer?


My spot


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 22, 2014)

It's not where you think it is! Haha


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 22, 2014)

*Best Pic.*

Layne in action.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 23, 2014)

These are some great pictures! Thanks for sharing everyone!!


----------



## mcarge (Feb 23, 2014)

days on the coast


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2014)

nice hunt


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 24, 2014)

those surf scoters are pretty mcarge, thats the one I'm lacking...that and the oldsquaw!


----------

